

Tea with Ron Conway - jwu711
http://www.skyara.com/tea-with-ron-conway-and-mc-hammer/san-francisco/141

======
yosho
So I'm one of the co-founders of Skyara. We worked pretty hard to set up this
event and would hate to see it go unnoticed. We actually haven't even met Ron
ourselves and we're giving away a chance for a lucky startup to meet him so we
think that's a big deal.

It's also supporting a good cause, the UCSF children's fund which we've been
participating in, so check it out.

We would also like some feedback on any other interesting experiences you guys
would like to see on our site. We promise we'll try to get them listed for
you.

------
lkozma
" and MC Hammer"

Title is incomplete.

